# Solved: how to play .avi files on Winamp?



## Jag11

I can't play .avi files on my winamp.. is it possible to play avi files in winamp? If yes... how?

Thanks kindly


----------



## AvvY

It is possible - very easy infact. Make sure you have version 5. Then just enque it into the playlist. Now, you may need the right codecs for it if you don't already have them installed, in which case try one of the following codec packs:

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/DivX_Total_Pack.htm

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Codec_Pack_All_in_1.htm

http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=801&s=95

Late,


----------



## Jag11

many thanks.. I don't know how to use the Divx thing.. how to use it? Just install it?

I've got another question... how can I convert 3GP to a file that is compatible with Winamp?

And another question... do you know any 3GP player? 

Many Thanks!!


----------



## AvvY

Just install it, and it *will* work fine.

Im not familiar with the 3GP format. ill have a look for some info. I dont think Winamp would support it as iv never heard of it. ill get back to u about it.

Late,


----------



## AvvY

Ok, so its a video format to use on mobile phones. here is a page with programs to convert 3gp files to .avis and other formats which will work on winamp:
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/divx-3gp-player.html

Zoom player will play the format:
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Zoom_Player.htm

vlc is a player that will play almost ANY format without codecs:
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
- it cross playform too.

Late,


----------



## Jag11

hey that's a good info... THANKS!

I'll post back after I downloaded those...

thanks again


----------



## Jag11

The Zoom Player is not working.. when I tried to play my 3GP files, it said that an error occured and they can't play that file... do you know other players?


----------



## AvvY

Try VLC as linked above. I am not sure about the 3GP format, so I would be incline to use one of the programs on the first page i linked above regarding converting it to a different format.

If you just want a player to do it without any conversions, try google-ing for some other 3gp players. From my search, there doesn't seem to be many players which support this format, most likely because it is designed to be played in a mobile rather than on a PC. In which case try converting it.

Late,


----------



## Jag11

I'm trying to convert the 3GP file to AVI. And I'm finding an AVI player, could you give me some?


----------



## AvvY

Winamp will play .avi files provided you have the codecs which i linked you at the very begining.

Late,


----------



## Jag11

By the way... can I play avi files on PowerDVD?


----------



## Jag11

Oh... the Divx Total pack? I tried to download that, but it's too big, I can't wait for a long time... I realized that its called "pack"... so does that means that I can download "only" the codec that plays .avi?


----------



## AvvY

Its only about 2.97MB... There isnt just ONE codec for playing avi files. Because avi isnt a format in inself. It is a container format that may include a .rm,.mpeg,.mpg,.mp4 video file and have a .mp3,.ac3,.ogg audio format. So it requires a few different codecs, hence when you look at the download page it says it conatins a number of codecs.

When you install it, it is very easy to set up and u dont need to touch it again.

Late,


----------



## Jag11

Oh ok.. now I understand... but, I found this one.. http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Divx_Media_Codec.htm

I downloaded it, but if its not the right codec, ok, I'll download the pack.

Thanks for your help.. really.. I'm sorry if I'm disturbing you. lol.


----------



## AvvY

As it is, the DIVX all in one pack is the smallest of the 3, it only includes the basics, rather than the K-lite MEGA codec pack with a billion codecs included.

Late,


----------



## AvvY

I wouldn't choose it for myself, but it may work fine for you. You can always try a pack if it doesnt work. Just remember to uninstall it before you install any of the packs.

Late,


----------



## Jag11

Okie Dokie


----------



## Jag11

AvvY,

I've installed the DivX total pack, and while I'm installing it, I've got a message, I'll attach the image of it..


----------



## AvvY

Install it anyway. I haven't had any problems with it, and this is a standard pack, so it shouldn't cause any problems. I belive MS gives this warning on the basis that it legally can't provide codecs for all media, so it trys to scare people from installing third party codecs such as this.

Just install it anyway.

Late,


----------



## Jag11

Oh ok...I installed it and worked well in Winamp... but the only thing is, it's not that clear when I watched the .avi file.. is there any way to make it clear?


----------



## AvvY

You need to be more specific.

Late,


----------



## Jag11

I mean.... When I play the .avi file on my winamp.. it's not that clear, like.. I can't see it clearly.. the resolution is low... 

maybe you can recommend me some 3GP players.


----------



## Jag11

I mean.... When I play the .avi file on my winamp.. it's not that clear, like.. I can't see it clearly.. the resolution is low... do you know an answer to this problem?

maybe you can recommend me some 3GP players.


----------



## AvvY

The resultion is dependant on the original file, which you cannot change. I have already recomended you 3GP players, like I had already told you how to play .avi files.

I don't think you are paying attention to what has already been said. Perhaps you should google some information for yourself.

Late,


----------



## Jag11

Ok.. Thanks


----------

